# Hackberry Duck call



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

This is my first duck call. I used hackberry wood. I am going to let a duck hunter try it out today.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beauty Charles and well done. Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. I have been wanting to make some of these for awhile. I made this one Friday, showed it to a couple hunters today and took a order for 3 more.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey that is cool. It is always very satisfying when you can sell and know your product is appreciated. Hope you get many more sales.


----------

